
Who makes sure Google never goes down - sajid
http://www.wired.com/2016/04/google-ensures-services-almost-never-go/
======
ggambetta
SRE is a wild ride :)

I was a Google SRE for two years. Three months after joining I was about to go
oncall for the first time and I was worried about "what happens if I get
paged!"

The first day of my first shift, before lunch, I got paged _twelve_ times. It
was trial by fire. My teammates coined the term "Gabriel Shift" to describe an
oncall shift when everything catches fire at the same time.

It was stressful, but I did miss the adrenaline when I moved to SWE. It's
cliche, but it made me feel alive :)

To my former brothers in arms: THIS IS A PAGE FROM TELEBOT. TELEBOT TELEBOT
TELEBOT.

~~~
dekhn
ACK

~~~
ggambetta
STFU

So many stories of texting "STFU" to your SO and "I love you" to Telebot...

~~~
sammydavis
Ah, STFU was the most wonderful command. When I was on call for my service at
the big G as a swe, we dreamed of the day that the SREs would take over.

~~~
ggambetta
I was part of the amazing SCUD SRE team (Zürich branch) which shepherded many
services through PRR, including Dremel.

We also built a SCUD SRE rocket.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPlJgQsUJvA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPlJgQsUJvA)

------
obulpathi
Very informative video on SRE at Google:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4vMcD7zKM0&list=PLIivdWyY5s...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4vMcD7zKM0&list=PLIivdWyY5sqKXJZfLHVaKidLsW9P949Zi&index=2)

~~~
j_s
Yes, the discussion of the google blog post and new book yesterday were
useful...

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11442962](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11442962)

------
1_2__3
Wow they're pimping this new book hard, aren't they?

~~~
ocdtrekkie
This is how the press earns exclusive interviews with high ranking executives
at Google. Same stuff as when "How Google Works" was released.

------
bstrand
Have to take issue with this reduction by the article's author:

> Don’t get IT people who specialize in running Internet services to run your
> Internet services. Have software coders run them instead.

The point is that one should consider the former to be a subset of the latter.

------
Wonnk13
holy hell really pushing the new SRE book really hard

------
thatswrong0
This article really ought to be titled "Who makes sure Google never goes
down". It's pretty scant on actual details about SRE there.

~~~
dang
Ok, we'll use that.

------
ocdtrekkie
Flagging because we don't need a second day of front page items being
marketing posts for a book. Google is using it's press contacts to try and get
this book on the bestseller list to make their company look good, we get it.
An ad for a book isn't HN-worthy.

~~~
jlgaddis
I'll agree that the article was somewhat lacking on actual detail.

